# 31" outlaws skinny or 30" backs skinny



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

got the option to get either one of these tires for the same price and both are pretty much new still have the nipples on them. just dont know which one i should go with the laws or backs.. options, opinions, and facts would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

flip a quarter but you will get a litlle more ground clearance out of the 31 than the 30


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

thats true and it is a gade so i need all the gc i can get, but everybody says the 31's dont clean out as good cause the tread is so close, and the backs just look dang good but also hear that ride like chit but idk never rode them... and your from tyler?? what side of tyler you live on?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hideaway lake for now homie.. about to move off of old mineola hwy .. 31 's do really good .. backs ride like chit .. if you dont like the 31 i know some one that would buy them then you could get whatever .. have you thought about the 29.5 term's that is a **** good looking tire


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

hideaway lake?? ha i pretty much grew up in there i live 5 secs from the back gate... ya i guess ill decide tomorrow if this guy will call me back...


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

and my buddy is gettin the 29.5 terminators and we have the same bike and same color, just different wheels so gotta go a different route, and want to get my plastics dipped..lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when you get ready to do that i got a guy in west monroe la thats is jam up.. i think you will like the laws


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

good deal ya im thinkin the laws real hard now


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its just my opinion, but i would get the 31" outlaws. I love mine and i ride with guys who have silverbacks. Not been impressed enough by them to switch. Both are good mud tires tho. The backs dont ride that bad above 5 mph, just the outlaws are pretty smooth the entire time.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

laws all the way:bigok:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want 31s but people keep telling me to go 29.5 cause it will strugle with wides on the back but you got a bike that will sure nuff pull them


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i turn my 31s without a problem, and i have wides on the rear


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

for the pit= silverbacks skinny on crushlocs
for trail= laws wide rear skinny front


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

policebrute750 said:


> for the pit= silverbacks skinny on crushlocs
> for trail= laws wide rear skinny front


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

thnx 425. its been awhile since i have been on here. now im back.


----------

